# iPad mini Retina: trombone pour l'accès au compartiment SIM



## Somchay (11 Décembre 2013)

Voilà, je viens juste de recevoir mon nouvel iPad mini retina 128Go :love:

Déjà rassuré et conforté dans mon choix par rapport à l'iPad Air, il répond parfaitement à l'utilisation que je veux en faire 

Par contre, une petite anecdote, une surprise au déballage: j'ai le modèle avec SIM, et la petite épingle qui sert à ouvrir le compartiment SIM n'est plus en alu usiné comme sur mes précédents appareils, mais ressemble à un "trombone" mis à la forme de l'épingle traditionnelle 

Bon, c'est vraiment un détail car d'habitude je la perd au bout de 2 jours et la remplace effectivement par un trombone


----------



## doupold (11 Décembre 2013)

Salut,
Tant mieux si tu es content de ton achat!
Quels sont les accessoires pour lesquels tu as (compte) craqué(er)?


----------



## Somchay (12 Décembre 2013)

J'ai déjà choisi les protections, une coque ultra fine pour le dessous (sans rabat sur l'écran) et une protection "verre incassable et inrayable" pour l'écran. Les 2 sont de la marque VOX, achetés dans un petit Shop local, mais je ne trouve pas de lien internet pour illustrer...

Bref, le look est ainsi quasi inchangé 

Au fait, suite aux divers sujets concernant l'hésitation entre iPad mini et iPad Air, avec mon nouvel iPad mini comparé à mon iPad 3, c'est bien la façon d'utiliser l'iPad qui doit orienter le choix : perso, je l'ai toujours dans les mains, même assis je préfère le tenir avec l'écran à une vingtaine de cm de mon visage, ainsi l'iPad mini est bien plus confortable pour mon utilisation ! Pour ceux qui ont l'habitude de poser l'iPad sur une table avec une coque qui fait support, alors là c'est sur que l'iPad air sera mieux puisque plus éloigné du visage


----------

